# Cerebral Irritation - What can this mean?



## ~ S ~

Hi,

My 6 week old baby boy Lucas, has been given an urgent referral to the paeds due to what hv & gp are describing as possible 'cerebral irritation'.

My hv said this could indicate some sort of brain infection!!!??!!! like meningitis, however he is showing no signs of any kind of infection. She didn't mention anything else, but from surfing the net (yes, I know, not a good idea) cerebral palsy kept coming up and some of the symptoms Lucas has were mentioned.

Other than Meningitis and Cerebral Palsy, what else can 'cerebral irritation' be - i.e some non serious conditions?

Just to give you an idea of how's he's been:

indcued, followed by 55min labour!
failed to put on any weight for 3 weeks (altho done 3lb in last 3 weeks)
asleep most the time
thrashes his head around and strains his neck back
difficult to feed although will take about 5oz per feed over an hour (he's 100% bottle fed)
has not yet smiled
won't hold eye contact or follow you around (altho has managed it for a few seconds here and there)
Has episodes of rapid breathing (80-90 resps/m & 160 bpm heart rate)
Was suffering from poor colour but this has now improved loads now he's gained weight
Gets very chokey, gaggy & mucusy at night time feeds
when he is asleep, he's often writhing around like he has some discomfort

Any ideas?

Thanks

S x


----------



## jeanette

Hi Shelley

It can take a baby a number of weeks to get over a traumatic birth.

To be honest with you, I dont know anymore than you at this stage.

Really sorry that I cant be of anymore help.

Please can you let me know how you get on either by here or IM.

Jxx


----------



## ~ S ~

Hi Jeanette,

Well, Lucas has had a very thorough check over by a consultant paed this morning and she doesn't think it's anything more sinister than reflux. She said he's kind of stuck in a vicious circle with symptoms, one thing leading to another etc etc.

We're trying 'stay-down' milk for 4 weeks and then she wants to see him again to check things have changed. She did say his eyes look fine but if he's not making contact and smiling by then, then she'll refer him to the eye specialists?!?

S xxx


----------

